# Looking for a no kill fee exotic bow hunt



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a group of about 5-6 people that wants to plan a weekend bow hunt here in the next few months and wanted to get some advice on places. We don't care to be wined and dined. Just a place we can go out together and see some animals and have a good time. I know there are a ton of places we can go and pay more money and get a guaranteed kill but not really interested in that. If one or two gets a shot off on a exotic buck (ex. axis, black buck, fallow) or whitetails then that would be great. We are out of Victoria and would travel up to 3-4 hours. Maybe even a place where we can bring out own Polaris ranger. Any advise would help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Keith johns outdoor
Extreme bowhunting
Bexar county bowhunts
Cinco G ranch
Lee ranch 
These are places I've been looking at going to myself.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would recommend Ralph with Sweetwater ranch in Rocksprings. He has plenty of animals on his place, and laid back atmosphere at camp. You will not disappointed. 832-472-6366.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Call Caleb or Bubba at Extreme Bowhunting... top notch outfit with a TON of animals and reasonably priced in my opinion... also Bubba (the owner) is a vet over close to Marion and is a REALLY good and cheap vet. I trusted him with my late best friend Ranger, and he shot it to me straight, did exploratory surgery, and didnt kill my checkbook when he gave me the bad news... good vets are hard to find so just thought I would throw that out there!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Most of the better places charge a trophy fee in my opinion, and I like it that way. The ones that charge you a big price up front, have no incentive for you to get an animal.

If you are thinking no trophy fee means bargin, I doubt it. The prices on exotic animals is sky high right now.

Anyway, good luck on your search.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You might check out Bugscuffle or Diamond C. They both did have no kill fee hunts last time I went there


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ralph is good people and has alot of critters.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bugscuffle


----------



## Redfish10and11 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mr. and Mrs. Chambers are from the Victoria area also. They now have this ranch near Sabinal. Sounds exactly like what you are looking for.

http://chambersbowhunts.net/


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

X2 on chambers. I've been going once a year around June for the last 5 years. Bring a climber and get just off a travel path. This is a must 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

